# Plants safe for Damon diadema



## celinebena (Oct 15, 2020)

I just bought a few teeny succulent plants and i was thinking of putting them in my TWS terrarium. They're very small and i would keep them in their current pot but submerge them in my substrate so that they seem like they're planted. I understand that they will get bigger, so I don't plan on keeping them in the terrarium forever. They have low light requirements as well. Are there any problems that may arise from this?? I've never owned a tailless whip scorpion before and i dont want to screw it up!


----------



## Poonjab (Oct 15, 2020)

Id just use fake plants. Less hassle


----------



## celinebena (Oct 16, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> Id just use fake plants. Less hassle


Yeah I had planned on using fake ones for the ease of it. My cats had other ideas though and keep trying to eat the succulents. I thought keeping them in a giant glass box might help the situation


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 16, 2020)

The whip scorpion should have few issues from this plan, but I don't think the plants will like it. A terrarium will have no drainage and high humidity--pretty rough conditions for a succulent. There's lots of plants that would work with D. diadema, but I wouldn't go for succulents.

Also--are you sure you have diadema and not medius? The latter is much more common in the US hobby atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## celinebena (Oct 17, 2020)

schmiggle said:


> The whip scorpion should have few issues from this plan, but I don't think the plants will like it. A terrarium will have no drainage and high humidity--pretty rough conditions for a succulent. There's lots of plants that would work with D. diadema, but I wouldn't go for succulents.
> 
> Also--are you sure you have diadema and not medius? The latter is much more common in the US hobby atm.


Alright, thanks so much! I'll look into higher humidity plants. 
I haven't actually received my tws yet, but I ordered 2 from Tarantula Canada! I asked for Damon diadema, so I hope that's what I get!  I'm in northern Canada. I've seen a lot of medius around from the arachnophiles I follow on social media, though. They often seem to be confused with diadema.


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 17, 2020)

celinebena said:


> Alright, thanks so much! I'll look into higher humidity plants.
> I haven't actually received my tws yet, but I ordered 2 from Tarantula Canada! I asked for Damon diadema, so I hope that's what I get!  I'm in northern Canada. I've seen a lot of medius around from the arachnophiles I follow on social media, though. They often seem to be confused with diadema.


Naw, I trust Tarantula Canada. It's more that people get WC specimens impulsively at shows and whatnot and the seller tells them it's D. diadema because that's what's been around in the past.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 17, 2020)

Oh, and I would suggest pothos for the terrarium. Should fill out the space nicely without too many issues, and can be relatively easily kept small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

